# Wie kann  man Bereiche schützen? oder gerade radieren?



## bobomietz (6. April 2004)

Hallo erstmal,

Kompliment an dieses grandiose Forum, kam heute auf Zufall drauf. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Wie kann man Bereiche schützen? Z.B. radiere ich, der Radierer darf aber nicht bestimmte Bereiche "ankratzen". Es muss z.B. eine grade Linie radiert werden, wie mache ich dieses? Das es geht weiß ich, ich habe früher mal gekonnt, ich habe es schlichtweg vergessen.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich einigermaßen ausgedrückt und könnt mir helfen, es ist irre wichtig für mich, ich werde sonst noch wahnsinnig hier...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. April 2004)

Mit Maskieren. 
Oder Du machst ein Auswahlwerkzeug und kopierst den nicht zu löschenden Bereich auf eine neue Ebene und radierst in der ersten Ebene alles weg.


----------



## tengelchen (6. April 2004)

eben einfach markiern und drübermalen


----------



## bobomietz (6. April 2004)

Hey, das ging aber schnell.

Ja, so würde es auch gehen. Das mache ich auch gleich mal. Danke.

Es gibt nur noch etwas einfacheres. Das war irgendwie wie ne  Linie oder Hilfslinie ziehen und dann konnte man mit dem Radierer drauf los radieren ohne Acht zu geben. Vielleicht weiß das ja jemand, wäre klasse, wenn ich diesen Trick wiederbekomme.

Aber erstmal hast mir schon sehr geholfen, auf die einfachsten Dinge kommt man manchmal nicht.


----------



## bobomietz (6. April 2004)

Alles klar jetzt!

Stimmt, der Thomas hatte recht, Auswahlwerkzeug war es. Habs soeben ausprobiert. Man so einfache Dinge, sorry, ich schäme auch ganz furchtbar!

Super, freu mich wie Schneekönig!

Danke, danke danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. April 2004)

Thomas?   Darfst mich auch ALF nennen


----------



## bobomietz (6. April 2004)

Wie komme ich denn nur auf Thomas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Entschuldigung Alf


----------

